# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Пропало 27ГБ на жестком диске....

## AvRack

Всем привет! Такая проблема: пытался распределить свободное место на жестком диске при помощи  проги Acronis. Диск разбит на два раздела 10 ГБ и 27 ГБ. Делал следующим образом ,отщипнул от 27 Гб - 500Мб создав третий раздел, затем пытался объденить этот раздел с существующим (10 Гб), но ничего не вышло, тогда я попытался вернуть назад 500 Мб к разделу (27ГБ),нажал в проге объеденить разделы,пошел процесс,написано было ждать 3 часа, я прождав пару минут решил перезагрузить комп ,загрузил комп,зашел на жесткий диск на раздел (27ГБ) а там все папки превратились в абра кадабры,тогда я решил проверить раздел на наличие ошибок и исправить при их наличиии, теперь в итоге , при открытии раздела (27ГБ) не вижу информации,все куда-то пропало, хотя показывает что раздел (27ГБ) полон и на нем 960 Мб свободного места. Друзья! Помогите, что делать?Заранее, всем откликнувшимся, СПАСИБО!

----------


## vlad02

Easy recovery на alkid boot cd+hdd usb могут серьёзно помочь

----------


## this

Тем же акронисом, есть у него такая штука восстановление разделов жесткого диска... или хорошая прога для восстановления информации rstudio

----------


## Неадекватный

Честно говоря не совсем понятны ваши действия, вы уж лучше скриншоты или фотографии, сможете сделать? Тогда и посмотрим в чём беда. А так на вскидку и нескажешь

----------


## Пятросян

:) Да, совершенно согласен. Без скринов катастрофически трудно разобраться и помочь вам. Сделайте их обязательно, и если не мы (хотя такое нереально) то кто нибудь другой подскажет в чём проблема

----------


## biggg

недоформатированную область диска твоя система не видит,если ее не видит акронис - восстанавливать - дохлое дело, поэтому об инфе забудь, попробуй партишн меджиком ее форматнуть, если нет - то из доса, не иисключено что в результате твоих манипуляций ты потеряешь жетский диск, поэтому сохранись (на всякий случай)

----------


## staiki

В таких случаях,как описано выше(тоесть прерывание фармата)-рекомендую не тратить время а установить на основной раздел(27гб) по-верх Ось оставив файловую систему без изминений(не форматировать)-сохранить важную инфу на болванку и установить с полным фарматирование по-новой ОСь.Ивремени меньше затратиться и гемора меньше-имхо конечно.

----------


## dx69

действие.
livecd
1. проверить Викторией винт с ремапом сбойных
2. пройтись chkdsk с ключами восстановления
3. загрузить если есть точку восстановления винды с помощью erd commander
4. если точек нет то с лайва запустить acronis - там поглядеть что да как....

ну если всё это не помогло то спасаем всё что надо на другой диск и форматим.

----------


## Deus Ex

Форматирование обычно самое дествиенное действие)

----------


## biggg

честно говоря: ежели ты акронисом пользуешься для этого - то лучше не подходить к кому совсем - опасно

----------


## ДядяВася

Трудно сказать что-то определенное, потому как не очень понятно, как производились действия. Мне так кажется что отщипнули не с того края 27-Гбайтного раздела, поэтому не удалось присоединить к 10Гб, а потом вообще сделали глупость - объединить разделы, программа начала действия по объединению всех трех разделов, правда непонятно, почему 3часа для этого требовались, которые вы вдобавок прервали. Мозги вылетели, пришел кирдык разделам. 
Если система запускается, попробуйте установить "показывать скрытые файлы и папки", может программа из-за неправильных действий перевела разделы в скрытые системные, тогда нужно опять таки Acronis(ом) снять с них флажки. А вообще не нужно пользоваться такими программами, если не очень хорошо представляете, как с ними работать, вреда наделаете только. Отщипывать куски от раздела нужно со стороны, граничащей с разделом, к которому будете присоединять отщипываемый кусок, а потом растягиваете тот раздел на этот кусок.

*biggg*! Ты меня с панталыку сбил, пишешь ответ на два года как похороненную тему, а я тоже не глядя на дату поста, а только на дату твоего ответа, влезаю в обсуждение неизвестно чего. *AvRack* уже, наверно, и компьютер поменял на другой, а мы ему советы даем!

----------


## biggg

а я ваще на дату не смотрю... увидел вопрос - написал.... я вообще по утрам очень плохо соображаю: где я.... кто я....

----------

